# Engine Fuse Box Problem



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Dear All,
While I was checking engine oil level, water level and filters, I decided to open fuse box and have a look. When I open it I found this scary situation as you can see in the attached picture. I bought this car (2010 Cruze 1.8) as second hand a month a go, and most probably previous owner done this job but I am not sure why. Kindly share your knowledge as advice regarding this matter.

Much appreciated.

Thanks a lot


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Mohammad Abdulkhalik said:


> While I was checking engine oil level, water level and filters, I decided to open fuse box and have a look. When I open it I found this scary situation as you can see in the attached picture. I bought this car (2010 Cruze 1.8) as second hand a month a go, and most probably previous owner done this job but I am not sure why. Kindly share your knowledge as advice regarding this matter.


According to my 2011 Owner's Manual, the fuse is number 20, for the fuel pump. The relay is number 13, for Cooling Fan K1. With the fuse pulled, the contacts below it can be probed with a voltmeter to determine the supply side and load side. You want to know if the fuse is in the path of the blue wire, or if the blue wire is simply connected to the supply side of the fuse (thus bypassing it).

It appears the brown wire goes to ground. That should be verified. 

The wires appear to connect to the relay. Can you carefully pull it out and determine which leads the wires go to? That should reveal what this circuitry is doing.

In the owner's manual, the fuse box labels for the fuses do not agree with the tech manuals, so I'm struggling to find K1 in the schematics I have. But I'll keep looking to see if I can identify which relay it is.

For now, it appears someone has hacked the cooling fan relays, presumably to keep the engine from over-heating.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> According to my 2011 Owner's Manual, the fuse is number 20, for the fuel pump. The relay is number 13, for Cooling Fan K1. With the fuse pulled, the contacts below it can be probed with a voltmeter to determine the supply side and load side. You want to know if the fuse is in the path of the blue wire, or if the blue wire is simply connected to the supply side of the fuse (thus bypassing it).
> 
> It appears the brown wire goes to ground. That should be verified.
> 
> ...


Regarding preventing the engine from overheating I might agree with you, because the fan runs all the time from the moment start engine till turn off fan continuously ruining.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Mohammad Abdulkhalik said:


> Regarding preventing the engine from overheating I might agree with you, because the fan runs all the time from the moment start engine till turn off fan continuously ruining.


That pretty much confirms it's been hacked. The fan speed control resistors are known to fail, requiring the entire fan assembly to be replaced. I suspect someone had some over-heating issues due to the fan not running on LOW or MED, resulting in the engine getting hot, so they rigged the fan to run in HIGH all the time.

There could a different issue affecting the fan and cooling, such as a bad relay. But it seems like all we see here (on the forum) are the resistors going bad.

My thinking is to get the wiring properly restored, then diagnose the fan issue and go from there. You probably should take it to a shop that's good at auto electrical issues.

I've attached a schematic for the cooling fans. Whoever wrote the owner's manual made up the reference designators for the relays instead of using the terms from the schematic. SMH. I've attached a pic from the owner's manual that has been annotated with the correct designations.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

What if I leave it this way? What do you think? is there any harm if I leave it like this?
Because the engine runs smooth and never overheat. Temperature is nice too always below the middle.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> That pretty much confirms it's been hacked. The fan speed control resistors are known to fail, requiring the entire fan assembly to be replaced. I suspect someone had some over-heating issues due to the fan not running on LOW or MED, resulting in the engine getting hot, so they rigged the fan to run in HIGH all the time.
> 
> There could a different issue affecting the fan and cooling, such as a bad relay. But it seems like all we see here (on the forum) are the resistors going bad.
> 
> ...


What if I leave it this way? What do you think? is there any harm if I leave it like this?
Because the engine runs smooth and never overheat. Temperature is nice too always below the middle.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

It'll be fine, just means that it will take a bit longer to warm up when the weather is chilly.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

grs1961 said:


> It'll be fine, just means that it will take a bit longer to warm up when the weather is chilly.


I am living in Malaysia and here is tropical weather. Temperature always around 32.


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Mohammad Abdulkhalik said:


> What if I leave it this way? What do you think? is there any harm if I leave it like this?
> Because the engine runs smooth and never overheat. Temperature is nice too always below the middle.


One point here is that EVERY Cruze has their temp gauge go to one line below middle. Even if they're running hot or colder it'll always sit there until something occurs that isn't good. It's a flaw design these have. Alot of discussions in this forum have talked about the dash gauge being totally useless because it reads "ok" until it's too late. 

I 2nd having it taken to a reliable mechanic that can diagnose the system. 

I could diagnose if you lived near Cleburne Texas, LOL.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Miguelcon74 said:


> One point here is that EVERY Cruze has their temp gauge go to one line below middle. Even if they're running hot or colder it'll always sit there until something occurs that isn't good. It's a flaw design these have. Alot of discussions in this forum have talked about the dash gauge being totally useless because it reads "ok" until it's too late.
> 
> I 2nd having it taken to a reliable mechanic that can diagnose the system.
> 
> I could diagnose if you lived near Cleburne Texas, LOL.


According to these information that you provided I think that support my idea of keeping the fan running all the time better, and keep those wires as they are now.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Mohammad Abdulkhalik said:


> What if I leave it this way? What do you think? is there any harm if I leave it like this?
> Because the engine runs smooth and never overheat. Temperature is nice too always below the middle.


With the fan on high, running 100% of the time, the engine will run cool. I can't say how much, buy I'd guess 25°C below its designed operating point.

I can think of three things that can happen because of the engine always running cool: 1. The engine will make less power. The hotter it runs, the more power it makes. 2. I think it will be less efficient - lower km/liter. 3. The parts inside the engine will not expand to their designed operating dimensions which can increase the wear rate of those components.

So there are some consequences for running the engine away from the designed temperature range.

Doug

.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> With the fan on high, running 100% of the time, the engine will run cool. I can't say how much, buy I'd guess 25°C below its designed operating point.
> 
> I can think of three things that can happen because of the engine always running cool: 1. The engine will make less power. The hotter it runs, the more power it makes. 2. I think it will be less efficient - lower km/liter. 3. The parts inside the engine will not expand to their designed operating dimensions which can increase the wear rate of those components.
> 
> ...


I do agree with your points, but the engine temperature based on the reading is normal temperature not cold. After cold start the engine keep on warming up till it reach the normal temperature which is slightly below middle and stay there, which means engine is not cold. Taking into consideration that I am living in tropical climate were temperature is always around 32 Celsius all year long, and these days is around 36 Celsius. If I am living in cold climate were temperature can drop to minus I will say yes keep fan running all the time will make engine cold.

What do you think??

Thanks


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mohammad Abdulkhalik said:


> I do agree with your points, but the engine temperature based on the reading is normal temperature not cold. After cold start the engine keep on warming up till it reach the normal temperature which is slightly below middle and stay there, which means engine is not cold. Taking into consideration that I am living in tropical climate were temperature is always around 32 Celsius all year long, and these days is around 36 Celsius. If I am living in cold climate were temperature can drop to minus I will say yes keep fan running all the time will make engine cold.
> 
> What do you think??
> 
> Thanks


I think me personally would never leave shoddy work like that in a vehicle I own...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How fast is the fan running? Is it loud enough to hear above the engine with the hood closed?


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> How fast is the fan running? Is it loud enough to hear above the engine with the hood closed?


Yes its loud


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If it's what we think it is, you'll have to change the fan.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just to be sure, you have a 1.8 and not a 1.6? I would post a picture of the fuse box cover so we are giving you correct info on the fuses and their function.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Just to be sure, you have a 1.8 and not a 1.6? I would post a picture of the fuse box cover so we are giving you correct info on the fuses and their function.


Mine is 1.8


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mohammad Abdulkhalik said:


> Mine is 1.8


Post a picture of the fuse box cover with the diagram on it. I can just see it in the middle right of the picture you posted above.


----------



## eliasbanda (11 mo ago)

Mohammad Abdulkhalik said:


> Dear All,
> While I was checking engine oil level, water level and filters, I decided to open fuse box and have a look. When I open it I found this scary situation as you can see in the attached picture. I bought this car (2010 Cruze 1.8) as second hand a month a go, and most probably previous owner done this job but I am not sure why. Kindly share your knowledge as advice regarding this matter.
> 
> Much appreciated.
> ...


Good morning boss, I would like to buy the whole fuse box, how much is it, iam in Zambia. Kindly assist if you can thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eliasbanda said:


> Good morning boss, I would like to buy the whole fuse box, how much is it, iam in Zambia. Kindly assist if you can thanks


Welcome Aboard!

Try here to start: Cruze fuse box - Buy Cruze fuse box with free shipping on AliExpress

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

